# Pigeon meds in Canada



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Does anyone know of a good pigeon supply house in Canada? If I can avoid the exchange rate, that would be great.
Thanks
Brenda
P.S. babies are eating and pooping like crazy!!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I'm sorry to say that I don't know the exact place but I do know that there is a feed supply house somewhere in kitchner that sells pigeon meds, a very good brand too (Chevita)!
A fancier near me who drives there every month to get feed for his loft birds showed me a pack of anti worm capsuls that he got from there, they are quite expensive but I think it's worth it because one pill does the trick and it targets many different kinds of internal parasites.

I'm in Etobicoke and I simply order my meds online from the US (Siegel, Jedds..etc)
I don't think I would ever go to kitchner to get the meds, way too far.

And I don't know of any other places in canada, hope someone else can help you with that.

Mary


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

because of government regulations regarding medications, there are no 'good' pigeon supply places in Canada

The CU does sell a small quantity of medications and suppliments, but not a wide variety, and not many medications at all, really. (antibiotics, wormer, that's it)

We also order our supplies from the US (I personally prefer Seigals).

Some medications can also be found in feed stores that supply chicken/turkey farmers. A lot of the medications used for them are also used in pigeons. The dose for young chickens is the one we use for pigeons.

What particular medication are you looking for?


----------



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi WhiteWings
I'm looking for meds for canker, worms and external parasites for my new feral babies. (see post "Friend for Pij").
Brenda


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

The Cannuck buck is up to .76 of the USD these days, and, besides, these products would probably be adjusted higher in Canada--it's not like the current situation in human medication where Canada has inexpensive generic medication relative to the US (due to the greed of Big Pharma). If you go with a top online firm you will have high quality, reliable service, and most products will last a ling time.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Brenda

You can't get meds for canker in Canada anymore. The only one that WAS available has been yanked from the market.(emtryl).

The CU sells only one type of wormer -- and it's ok, but not the best. Most of the people I know use Ivomec cattle wormer (I'm not sure the dosage -- it's one, two or maybe even 3 drops/bird?). It's gastly expensive though.

For external parasites, we use veterinarian grade copper sulphate in the birds' bathwater once a week, and when lice season is really bad, the chicken type 'powder' as well -- on both the birds and the perches.

We import Pegosan tablets (from Seigals) for canker/cocci. All the birds get one tablet at the beginning of training season, and then anytime afterwards if they are 'stressed' - - but being caught out overnight, or something similar. Otherwise, we don't treat regularly for it.


----------



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Siegels it is..


----------

